# Horse boarding billing and management



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't help with the last two but the way my boarding facility bills us is that they take our credit/debit card details and then at the end of the month they charge it and send us the paid invoice. All charges go on there. If it's declined there is a $15 fee.

At first I thought it was a bit rough and invasive but now I am used to it and see how it works well. All bills are paid and filed on the same day.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to Paddock Pro - Horse Farm Management Made Easy | Paddockpro.com

This is the best, most comprehensive software I've ever used. Well worth the monthly fee. 

Not sure I understand your first question.

*Why horses can't stay in assigned locations (that could be changed if the horse is unhappy in a certain stall, etc..)*

What do you mean they can't stay in assigned sections? At my place they better stay where they're assigned or they're out. Obviously you make movements if the horses aren't getting along, but for the most part I assign stall #3 in barn 1, to your horse he'll be in that stall when you come to visit. If you are just pasture boarding (I don't do that btw, but if you do) then if that horse is assigned to group A with 10 horses in it, and they're in the SE 40 acres, then they better all be there when I go looking. Nobody gets moved without my ok FIRST.


----------



## Alyssat (Oct 8, 2015)

By assigned locations I mean assigned stalls. The trainers are in charge of the horses. And when I tell them I'm going to start assigning stalls (recently renevated all 6 barns and re numbered each stall and gave each barn a letter) they say it won't work.
I assume they say that because they are taking advantage and horses are at the farm that are not being accounted for. 
They never put the horses back in the same stalls, it makes it so hard to keep track and invoice people correctly. I do understand that horses might need to be moved around if they aren't happy or don't get along with other horses near them, but not constantly moved around. 

I will look into that software. I'm happy to hear that you assign stalls! Thank you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Alyssat said:


> By assigned locations I mean assigned stalls. The trainers are in charge of the horses. And when I tell them I'm going to start assigning stalls (recently renevated all 6 barns and re numbered each stall and gave each barn a letter) they say it won't work.
> I assume they say that because they are taking advantage and horses are at the farm that are not being accounted for.
> They never put the horses back in the same stalls, it makes it so hard to keep track and invoice people correctly. I do understand that horses might need to be moved around if they aren't happy or don't get along with other horses near them, but not constantly moved around.
> 
> I will look into that software. I'm happy to hear that you assign stalls! Thank you!


I totally assign stalls and any trainer who didn't want to go along with it could find lodging else where. You are correct that they are running various horses in and out and only paying the board per month, not per day or week as it should be paid.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Could you start locking the unused stalls? When someone begins a contract the stall is unlocked, and they are charged until that stall is locked again?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with direct pay options, our barn uses it. We love it (it's hassle free for us as boarders). We have been at other places where each month you have to track the barn owner down, give him cash or check, sometimes if he was not at his office it would be a few days before we'd get a receipt. It was a hassle for us and a nightmare for him because he was always tracking down people who didn't pay. The majority of boarders there were chronically late or more than 30 days behind.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to add to the contract how much the fines will be for late board for each day. As soon as board is overdue you have an automatic lien on the horse and can withhold it from leaving until board is paid in full including fines. When you take a tough stance it's easier on everyone.


----------



## Alyssat (Oct 8, 2015)

A boarding contract has never been used. I'm currently making one, since horse boarding is not much different then renting a house/ apt. The stalls used to have locks on them but were taken off for what ever reason... resulting in a free for all. Putting the locks back up on the stalls will help with most of the problems I'm having.

All of your input has been very helpful, this is all so new to me.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't imagine a barn where a horse doesn't have an assigned stall. Every barn I've ever boarded at put my horse specific instructions on the stall....my emergency contact info, my horse's feeding instructions....blanketing....how you you manage all the details if your horse doesn't stay in the same stall?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It sounds like the trainers are taking advantage, and if one horse is leaving for a race or show, they are bringing in a different horse. 
I would have a description, with tattoo number of what horse belongs in what stall. 
Tell them if they rotating 3 horses then they are paying stall board for 3 horses. not stall board for horse 1, and pasture board for horses 2 and 3. Stall board for all. If a stall is not assigned to a particular horse Put a Lock on it. If they remove the lock make it a 50 dollar damages fine. I would do the debit card/ pay pal or whatever. Also, it may be more time consuming, but if some boarders find the 15th instead of the 1st of the month easier for them to pay, you will have less hassle to collect the money . The last place I boarded at, I paid on the 2nd friday of the month, that was when I moved the horses in, so it was easier to pay on the second Friday. No set date, just the 2nd Friday of each month.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering on a facility that large how would you even know who was in what stall? If stalls are filled and paid for do you care what horse is where?
That said it is not common for a horse not to go back into a regular stall.

I don't see the scam though. If all stalls being used are paid for.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

stevenson said:


> It sounds like the trainers are taking advantage, and if one horse is leaving for a race or show, they are bringing in a different horse.
> I would have a description, with tattoo number of what horse belongs in what stall.
> Tell them if they rotating 3 horses then they are paying stall board for 3 horses. not stall board for horse 1, and pasture board for horses 2 and 3. Stall board for all. If a stall is not assigned to a particular horse Put a Lock on it. If they remove the lock make it a 50 dollar damages fine. I would do the debit card/ pay pal or whatever. Also, it may be more time consuming, but if some boarders find the 15th instead of the 1st of the month easier for them to pay, you will have less hassle to collect the money . The last place I boarded at, I paid on the 2nd friday of the month, that was when I moved the horses in, so it was easier to pay on the second Friday. No set date, just the 2nd Friday of each month.


i can't imagine them going to the trouble to bring in another horse for a few days and then take it somewhere else. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Please, please get that contract out fast! It will cover your butt. And, technically, if they're paying for a space and there is no contract, the number of horses could be fudged, if you know what I mean. I'm not saying it's right, but I'm saying they may have legal ground there.

Absolutely require assigned stalls.

Subbing!


----------



## Alyssat (Oct 8, 2015)

churumbeque said:


> Just wondering on a facility that large how would you even know who was in what stall? If stalls are filled and paid for do you care what horse is where?
> That said it is not common for a horse not to go back into a regular stall.
> 
> I don't see the scam though. If all stalls being used are paid for.


Not all stalls are being paid for. So the horses in the stalls matters because the correct owner has to be invoiced. Trainers bring the horses in late at night so it makes it hard if an employee to be there to unlock the stall at 2 am.... Why someone would be bringing a horse to the farm at that time makes no sense to me but that's what happens hahaha

the trainers are supposed to tell me when a horse comes and goes. if they don't tell me we usually notice eventually that there is a knew horse, or we find out the following month when I get a sheet from the trainers of all the horses. 

there is a day rate if they are at the farm for less then a month.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Alyssat said:


> Not all stalls are being paid for. So the horses in the stalls matters because the correct owner has to be invoiced. Trainers bring the horses in late at night so it makes it hard if an employee to be there to unlock the stall at 2 am.... Why someone would be bringing a horse to the farm at that time makes no sense to me but that's what happens hahaha
> 
> the trainers are supposed to tell me when a horse comes and goes. if they don't tell me we usually notice eventually that there is a knew horse, or we find out the following month when I get a sheet from the trainers of all the horses.
> 
> there is a day rate if they are at the farm for less then a month.


a stall that isn't occupied should be locked. They should alert you during the day so the stall can be unlocked for a late arrival and they pay from that day on.
What I am saying is a horse is there for a certain amount of days and they pay. Why does it matter if to horses get there stalls swapped. Would you really know out of 150 horses which is which? They shouldn't be using a totally new stall as those should be locked.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

If everyone is using all the stalls so that everyone is responsible for cleaning them, no one will clean them then no one will be responsible. These people are taking advantage of a system that is slack. You will get resistance changing it, but you are right so stick to your guns. Tighter management will make it easier for you and if the boarders don't like it they can discuss the problem. If they are offering constructive ideas you can take it on board but if they are just being pushy they can find somewhere else. If they rebel by being constantly difficult, put in place notice to leave, you don't need them.


----------

